# Your opinions of the most "personable" or interactive fish.



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Every had a loach? They're pretty interactive too. If you check them out, they'll actually look back to check you out.. 

I like female bettas too. They have more personality than the boys.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

I like my boys! =P . When the females get eggy from good feeding, it's too ugly for me.

I've been thinking about some loaches for my 50g, actually.


----------



## bra_van_drakh (Feb 11, 2008)

well, that's amlost the same thing that my guppies do, following my hand everywhere my hand goes [looks like they think it's food]. ..and I think u'r rite, individuals in the same species dont have the same personalities. ..every fish is somehow different. ..


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a Red Devil a while back that was very interactive. When he was smaller 8"-10", I could pet his hump on his head, and he would follow my finger along the glass. When he grew up to about 14", he'd draw blood if you tried to pet his hump  Cleaning things inside the tank was interesting, since he'd do his best to rip your fingers off. He attacked the gravel vac, and the algae cleaning sponge especially. You could smack him with it on the nose and he would just get more angry(why would that make him angry???). He was a neat fish, but it sucked not being able to have any other fish in the tank with him.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

bettas are nice, they are trainable.


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Angels, discus and apistos are pretty interactive after a while.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

My pair of Gold Severums were very interactive. They would eat from my hand and "follow" me as I moved around the room.

I think most large cichlids, being rather intelligent, can become very tame and trusting.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

When it comes to brains, elehphant nose, say the double truck species, are without a doubt, the smarter fish, blind as a bat, but still pretty smart and will come right up to you.

Regards, 
tom Barr


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

My bettas are very interactive, some species over others. Most cichlids tend to be very interactive and they tend to be more interactive or at least have a higher ability to interact the larger they get in my experience. Puffers also tend to be very interactive, larger saltwater species can be almost like dogs. 

I remember my parents telling me of how much they love their elephant nose fish because they acted much like what Tom was saying.


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

VOTE for Bettas.Macrostomas to be exact.They interact in ways i have never seen fish do in 20 years of keeping.They actually come up to take food,AND they look at you head on,when you put your finger up to their tank.They only slowly back away to get a better focus ,it seems.Awesome fish,i really hope i can get them to breed!
Dave


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Madhun67 said:


> VOTE for Bettas.Macrostomas to be exact.They interact in ways i have never seen fish do in 20 years of keeping.They actually come up to take food,AND they look at you head on,when you put your finger up to their tank.They only slowly back away to get a better focus ,it seems.Awesome fish,i really hope i can get them to breed!
> Dave


Haha thats actually the betta I was talking about.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Bettas - absolutely. It's amazing how they react to people. Totally fearless, curious and even playful.



> AND they look at you head on


Yes, they look you right in face, and I'm convinced mine recognizes me because he stares even harder when guests look at him, as though trying to determine if he knows them!


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

plakat said:


> Haha thats actually the betta I was talking about.


 I know you were Plakat


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

African Cichlids, and Large South Americans. 

I have a flowerhorn at my work that jumps out of the water for roseys...lol


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

my vote goes to koi fishes. althought they dont belong in tanks. but they have the best personality of any fish that i had. they will litterally suck on your fingers and let you touch and hold them when you put your hands in the water. and they are not shy at all,very friendly and very beautiful.

heres a cute video of the duck feeding them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPxDw7ajfGE


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Bolivian Rams. Oscar-personality in a 3" package.


----------



## tylercrawford (Feb 1, 2008)

Another "out there" vote:

I have a female bluegill in a 45g and she is like a dog.

Anytime we come in the room she is on the glass "wagging" her fin and will do like most for going up to the surface when you move your hand up there. She eats worms out of my hand and will follow my finger around the tank.

She also ate a small ($0.15 goldfish from petsmart) goldfish. She loves the scales for whatever reason. She also eats bread, insects, and trout/pond pellets.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

tylercrawford said:


> Another "out there" vote:
> 
> I have a female bluegill in a 45g and she is like a dog.
> 
> ...


what dont bluegill eat? :hihi:


----------



## beccaa (Oct 21, 2008)

my male betta for sure!
always comes to the glass when I walk into the room, and also eats from my hand


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with the vote for koi. I had 12 quality koi in a 3500 gallon formal pond in our last house, and the interaction and personality of each koi was amazing. Their ability to identify people was incredible as well - they knew and trusted me above my partner, and always hid when unfamiliar people were at the pond. How they could tell one person from another I could never figure out.


----------



## flanders (May 3, 2008)

You guys should check out this article.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/08/29/scifish129.xml

Several scientists, including a couple here at U of O, study learning and memory in fish, and have shown that fish have similar learning capabilities as mice. 

I can probably give you links to the actual research articles if anyone is interested.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Most of my fish follow me because i have food xD

My tiger barbs actually nibble on my hand if i put it in the tank to do stuff.
When my sister puts her hand in the tank though, they just ignore her, probably because she never feeds them.

My bettas are pretty interactive too but all they ever want is food.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

Giant gourami


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> My bettas are pretty interactive too but all they ever want is food.


Mine want love.. and TV.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I have to agree with bettas and koi and would add goldfish. Something about domestication seems to domesticate an animal.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

tiger barbs


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bettas and South American Cichlids; Rams, Angelfish, and Discus.


----------

